# generac generator  problems



## brucedempsey (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm looking for the location of two control relays (cr1 and cr2) on my generac np66g model no. 9206-1. The gen. cranks but won't start the manual suggest changing these out. Any suggestions or help with locating these relays would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## comingdwindling (Nov 27, 2019)

I am not much aware about how to locate relays. Seek help from people who are familiar with the generator problems. Though, I am having a Standby Generator I am not so familiar with all these.


----------

